# Mystery plant



## Brownalbum (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello. First time poster here. I bought this plant from my local fish store and forget what they told me it was called. I cant find anything that looks like it on the internet either. Can anyone tell me what its called? When i bought it they told me it was a low light plant. It had small flowers on it when I bought it and it looks to be budding again. Thanks for your time.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like Asian Ambulia.PlantGeek.net - Limnophila sessiliflora


----------



## Brownalbum (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks for the link to that site. My plant is a lot more red than the picture they have. Maybe thats why i couldnt find it when i looked. cool thanks again


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its not that low of a light plant, most plants that have red in them will require higher light and ferts to keep the red.


----------



## Brownalbum (Mar 12, 2011)

Well my tank has what I think is a ten watt flourecent bulb on 12 hours a day. I also have some FlourishTabs in the substrate and I put in a drop of carbon source daily.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

10 watts maaay not be enough. maybe add more and see what happens.. if nothing, then dont waste the energy and drop back down to 10


----------

